# Warning about porcelain veneers



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think there's anything anyone can say to help me with this issue. I really just want to put this up as a warning to people about porcelain veneers. DO NOT GET THEM. I got them in 2004 and the dentist never told me that there was acrylic in the cement. He knew I was allergic to acrylic but he went ahead with it anyway. A year later my mouth was burning up. He still wouldn't admit that the acrylic could be the cause. 

I went to an allergist who said he had no test that could prove that the cement was absloutely the cause. He only said it was a logical assumption. The dentist still insisted that it waqs not possible. I went to an ear nose and throat doc. He said I had glossitis and would not speculate on the cause. I pressed him and he admitted that the presence of an allergen could cause it. The dentists still insisted that the veneers could not be the problem.

I went to other dentists. They said they had never seen it. Some said it was not poissible because dental materials are not soluble. One even told me that I must be subconciously rubbing my tounge against my teeth and that was causing the problem. They refused to help me even when I offered them cash. I finally found one who said he believed me. But he only put more acrylic based materials in my mouth. He seemed to think it was not acrylic, but phenols that I was allergic to.

I wrote to the company that makes the cement and they admitted that a small percentage of people had an allergic reaction to the cement. I wrote it up in a complaint to the dental society. Finally after a year of suffering the dentist agreed to take the cement out and do full crowns with non-acrylic materials. I didn't want him to work on me but the dental society would not force him to give me my money back and I could not find another dentist anyway. 

The dentist botched the crowns. He put unglazed crowns in. Then he took those out and put a good set in. But he shaved away at them for no reason and ruined them. Then he put a horrible set of metal crowns in. So I finally found another dentist to work on me. I asked him to put in the old fashioned metal fused to porcelain materials that are more compatable for me. He said he would, but he lied. He put in zircon which tasted like chalk. I only found out after I called the manufacturer. Then he put in some other new kind of porcelain, but it tastes like dry cotten that has been soaked in sour milk. 

The result - I have spent over $20,000 trying to fix this over the past 5 years and I am still in terrible discomfort. Sour cotton in my mouth all the time. talking is very difficult and painful. I filed a complaint with the professional conduct board over a yea ago and nothing has happened. It will not get me my money back. I called ALL the dental malpractice lawyers and they say I cannot sue - thre's not enough money in it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm not sure how many lawyers you talked to, but what you described definitely sounds like grounds for a lawsuit.

Did you file a complaint with your state's licensing board? This site talks about it: http://www.dentalwatch.org/reg/complaints.html

Try to keep your spirits up and don't let this go!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I talked t ALL 5 of the local dental malpractice lawyers and one from out of state. The answer was all the same - not enough money in it. They said that it costs $40,000 to file the suit and juries don't award that much for dental. One said the biggest he saw was $200,000 for a woman who had such bad nerve damage that she couldn't work. One lawyer said if I gave him $5,000 he would see if he could scare some money out of the dentists insurance company. But I need that money to get my mouth fixed up. 

I did complain to the licensing board 18 months ago. They still have not done anything. It won't get me my money back though. They made that clear.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amazing how the ads match the topic :lol.
So, you had a veneer put in. Is that like bonding? I just had a tooth filled/bonded after it cracked - guess what! That BRUXISM OF PAXIL! caused it. They found a second cracked tooth while cleaning two weeks ago - I need to reschedule that appointment.

So far, I have been lucky with my dental work. I hope that it works out for you :yes.

Dang, all this makes me want to take calcium and use enamel restorers more than ever. :rain


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

What an awful situation. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. If the lawyers are no help, perhaps your local politicians and the media can. If they're supposed to be reforming health care, this must be relevant.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> So, you had a veneer put in. Is that like bonding? I just had a tooth filled/bonded after it cracked - guess what! That BRUXISM OF PAXIL! caused it. They found a second cracked tooth while cleaning two weeks ago - I need to reschedule that appointment.
> 
> So far, I have been lucky with my dental work. I hope that it works out for you :yes.
> 
> Dang, all this makes me want to take calcium and use enamel restorers more than ever. :rain


I've never had bonding done. Veneers are when they shave off a little of the tooth enamel and put a thin piece of porcelain on. If teeth are crooked it can make them look straighter. I never got braces when I was a kid because I had severely alcoholic parents. When I saw what could be done with veneers I went for it. I did research and never saw any mention of people having allergic reactions to dental materials.

The health care reform is in enough trouble without dragging dental care into it I'm afraid. Work like this is considered unnecessary cosmetic stuff. And I already have some reporters doing stories about the job I lost - it was a government run program that got cut because my bosses were stupid and corrupt and ran it into a deficit. So now I have bad teeth no job and a bad foot. My luck goes from bad to worse I'm afraid.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Update. Dentists have a license to butcher people. The board of dental examiners dismissed the charges I made against the dentist and found that he had not engaged in any unprofessional conduct. He should have had his lisence pulled for any of 5 things he did -

1) putting acrylic in my mouth even though he knew I was allergic to it.
2) Refusing to take the acylic out for over a YEAR while I was in severe pain
3) Putting an unglazed set of crowns in my mouth to replace the veneers.
4) Ruining the next set of crowns by shaving away at the back of them.
5) Putting in a terrible set of metal crowns that were rough and chalky at the tips:

.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

So sorry to hear about all that stuff man hope you get your problem resolved you've had to put up with way to much bs.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm very sorry that has happened to you. I'm glad you wrote this post out. The stuff I wrote to you took away my pain in some of my tooth roots which were on fire, now pain free, but it took weeks. I am pretty sure I saved myself 2 root canals. 
Here is a good article although it is also an advertisment, it is the last half of the article and paragraphs you want to read that apply to you
http://www.thebeverlyhillscosmeticd...ntistry-reduces-adverse-reaction-in-patients/

biocompatible or biological dentists is what they are called. but just like there's a lot of them that don't use mercury, and will remove mercury, but are not mercury safe only mercury free because they don't follow proper IOMAT procotol, I find that many of them say they test but do not go into exactly how in the same way and say that they are biocompatible but it is not quite evident if they are really from the websites. It looks like you have to talk to them and not be taken in by sales language. The best is that they test each person for anything they put in, as you put it, even porcelain veeners.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have tooth pain that bad -it's the TASTE. The crowns on my front teeth taste like sour paper towels. I've gained 20 pounds from eating sweets to counter the taste.

I went to a biological dentist. He stunk. Had be get a blood test from a company in CO. The test doesn't work. Didn't show that I was alergic to acrylic. i AM allergic to acrylic. I wasted over $3000 on that dentist. If he had done what I asked - regular PoM crowns with zinc phosphate cement I would probabbly be better now.

Two years later I took the blood test again and the results were totally different. Those tests are a waste of money. The only test that works is to put stuff in the mouth for a few weeks and see how it reacts. I used to have mecury almagam fillings and they never bothered me. It's ACRYLIC that I'm allergic to.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Another update - I e-mailed some dentists and found one who claims to use the ivoclar porcelain that doesn't taste bad to me. I have an appointment in a couple of weeks. I will insist on talking to his lab and getting the lot number of the porcelain just to be sure it is really what I want. I also must find out exactly how it will be glazed.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I talked t ALL 5 of the local dental malpractice lawyers and one from out of state. The answer was all the same - not enough money in it. They said that it costs $40,000 to file the suit and juries don't award that much for dental. One said the biggest he saw was $200,000 for a woman who had such bad nerve damage that she couldn't work. One lawyer said if I gave him $5,000 he would see if he could scare some money out of the dentists insurance company. But I need that money to get my mouth fixed up.
> 
> I did complain to the licensing board 18 months ago. They still have not done anything. It won't get me my money back though. They made that clear.


I had the same issues when trying to sue surgeons. No lawyer would take it initially because there wasn't enough money in it for them due to award caps. They would only take it if I fronted them 50,000usd for expenses and expert witnesses. The the statute of limitations expired. This is why I get so sick of people assuming most malpractice victims are greedy liars. The system protects the docs and insurance companies.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

scarpia said:


> Another update - I e-mailed some dentists and found one who claims to use the ivoclar porcelain that doesn't taste bad to me. I have an appointment in a couple of weeks. I will insist on talking to his lab and getting the lot number of the porcelain just to be sure it is really what I want. I also must find out exactly how it will be glazed.


Okay the taste of it. Well I hope you get this worked out and soon. You've had enough trouble already. I am going to be picky about what goes in my teeth also.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

hatepickingnames said:


> I had the same issues when trying to sue surgeons. No lawyer would take it initially because there wasn't enough money in it for them due to award caps. They would only take it if I fronted them 50,000usd for expenses and expert witnesses. The the statute of limitations expired. This is why I get so sick of people assuming most malpractice victims are greedy liars. The system protects the docs and insurance companies.


 Yes, it really stinks that the big insurance companies have paid off the politicians and had them put caps on awards. They cite some of the very very rare cases of people getting large awards - like the woman who got burned by McDonald's coffee. I will have to write to politicians about this.

Another thing to do is post your story on ratemd - and dentist stories on mybaddentist. If we can get more people to look at those sites before they go to a doc then the bad doctors won't have anymore business.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunshine009 said:


> I'm very sorry that has happened to you. I'm glad you wrote this post out. The stuff I wrote to you took away my pain in some of my tooth roots which were on fire, now pain free, but it took weeks. I am pretty sure I saved myself 2 root canals.
> Here is a good article although it is also an advertisment, it is the last half of the article and paragraphs you want to read that apply to you
> http://www.thebeverlyhillscosmeticd...ntistry-reduces-adverse-reaction-in-patients/
> 
> biocompatible or biological dentists is what they are called. but just like there's a lot of them that don't use mercury, and will remove mercury, but are not mercury safe only mercury free because they don't follow proper IOMAT procotol, I find that many of them say they test but do not go into exactly how in the same way and say that they are biocompatible but it is not quite evident if they are really from the websites. It looks like you have to talk to them and not be taken in by sales language. The best is that they test each person for anything they put in, as you put it, even porcelain veeners.


Hi, can you tell me what you used for your root pain?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow I come across this post exactly today when I canceled an appt. for a root canal for tomorrow. I want a second opinion from a different dentist.

Scarpia: thanks for posting this-- dentists have been on my *** to get veneers for YEARS,, I always have to fight them off with a bat LOL.. I'm glad I have. 

I wish you the best of luck in resolving this


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

accepting myself said:


> Hi, can you tell me what you used for your root pain?


I sent you 2 PMs. Really don't like to talk about anything in depth on the board openly that is personal however.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunshine009 said:


> I sent you 2 PMs. Really don't like to talk about anything in depth on the board openly that is personal however.


Thank you for the info I will try it :thanks


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Another update - I e-mailed some dentists and found one who claims to use the ivoclar porcelain that doesn't taste bad to me. I have an appointment in a couple of weeks. I will insist on talking to his lab and getting the lot number of the porcelain just to be sure it is really what I want. I also must find out exactly how it will be glazed.


 Looks like this dentist is no good either. Tells me I can talk to his lab. Says other patients talk to the lab. Says someone will call me with the lab's contact information. No one calls. I talked to the the hygenist after a cleaning. She called me back later and says the lab claims it's illegal to talk to patients. I called the national association of dental labs. Their CEO said that wasn't true at all. I don't know why they are so uptight about talking to a guy. I've been miserable for 5 years now and it should be understandable that I want to make SURE about what's going in my mouth so I can get better. But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - they don't care. 
The guy at NADL called the dental porcelain company and got the name of a lab in my state that uses the kind of ceramic I want. He gave me their number but no one was there today.


----------



## grammyof10 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Veneers and allergic reactions*

I am so discouraged to read you story, I am having the same reaction to the veneers i had put on about 5 years ago. My gums around the base of the teeth have been irritated since they put the veneers on. Constant peeling of skin around them and a burning sensation. My dentist seems positively baffled. He says he can't believe it, every time I go in to see him he says the same thing. He sent me to a specialist, who said he did not know what it could be. But then whispered maybe you are having a reaction to them..Duh! I can't wait to discuss with my dentist what I have discovered on the internet! 
Thank you for sharing, at least I know I am not alone in this, or worse made to believe I must be imagining these symptoms.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

grammyof10 said:


> I am so discouraged to read you story, I am having the same reaction to the veneers i had put on about 5 years ago. My gums around the base of the teeth have been irritated since they put the veneers on. Constant peeling of skin around them and a burning sensation. My dentist seems positively baffled. He says he can't believe it, every time I go in to see him he says the same thing. He sent me to a specialist, who said he did not know what it could be. But then whispered maybe you are having a reaction to them..Duh! I can't wait to discuss with my dentist what I have discovered on the internet!
> Thank you for sharing, at least I know I am not alone in this, or worse made to believe I must be imagining these symptoms.


 GET THEM TAKEN OFF AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

The longer you have the allergen in your mouth the more messed up your system will become. You will end up with multiple sensitivities like I have. Almost anything burns my tongue now - even certain kinds of ceramics.

GET THOSE VENEERS OFF NOW.


----------



## Kim Fariello (Aug 8, 2013)

*Allergy after getting porcelain veneers*

Hi. I am desperately seeking help. It has been almost two years since I had 7 porcelain veneers put in my upper front teeth, and replace 1 crown also in my upper front. My dentist says that he has never heard of my issue. My gums continually burn, my upper lip feels swollen and irritated, and I am constantly swallowing leakage from the same area which makes me sick to my stomach and has caused my tongue to be raw. The dentist says he doesn't know what to do for me. Most of the time I can tolerate it, but there are times like right now where I just want to cry because it is so uncomfortable. Do you have any suggestions? Thank you. Kim


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kim Fariello said:


> Hi. I am desperately seeking help. It has been almost two years since I had 7 porcelain veneers put in my upper front teeth, and replace 1 crown also in my upper front. My dentist says that he has never heard of my issue. My gums continually burn, my upper lip feels swollen and irritated, and I am constantly swallowing leakage from the same area which makes me sick to my stomach and has caused my tongue to be raw. The dentist says he doesn't know what to do for me. Most of the time I can tolerate it, but there are times like right now where I just want to cry because it is so uncomfortable. Do you have any suggestions? Thank you. Kim


You have to have them taken off and replaced with crowns. *GET THEM OFF AS SOON AS POSSIBLE* before you become hyper-sensitized. I have had some success getting the veneers replaced with old fashioned gold (more specifically captek) fused to glass infused feldspathic porcelain. AVOID emax and zircon - they are lithium disilicates that are somewhat cytotoxic. They might irritate your tissues. Your dentist will probably not believe that but it's true. You CAN have an adverse reaction to ceramics so it might be the ceramic - what ceramic are the veneers made from? Like I said ceramics containing lithium oxide have been shown to be cytotoxic and can cause adverse reactions.

If you dentist does not believe it can be an allergy to the veneers or cement have him check with the cement manufacturer - I sent and e-mail to Kuraray America's Dental Division, the company that makes the veneer cement - and they told me that adverse reactions to their cement have been reported. Check the FDA MAUDE (Manufacturer and User Facility Device Experience )site and report your reaction there also.


----------



## Adrianna John (Nov 10, 2014)

*Dental*

I have recently started a dental hospital and I have its official web page. But I want to do its Search engine optimization, can any one recommend me for expert dental SEO services provider?


----------

